# Info in the DAS System Please



## jge (Oct 7, 2008)

Hello

Can anyone tell me how much the DAS system costs (excluding vinyl cutter), and also who their competitors are.

I can't get them to respond to my emails, so either they are so busy that they don't need new customers, or they're no longer in business.

Thanks


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

They are definitely still in business  I cant remember exactly how much I paid for mine, it was quite awhile ago, but I use it a lot. Oh wait you know why they might be slow getting back to you? They just got done with the Iss show last weekend, and maybe they have not caught up with their emails yet. I would go to their site, which is digitalartsolutions.com, get their phone number and call them. They are normally really great at answering questions, and will even go online and do a live demo for you. There is also a good chance your email may have gone to a spam folder and didnt get caught. I would try calling.

There is not really any other program that does what theirs does, so it would be hard to compare. The fact that it works in conjunction with their artwork and corel draw, plus all of its unique features from the smart designer, well all together makes it pretty unique.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Ioline Crystal Press just hit the market. It is similar to the DAS and also has the hefty price tag as it cost about $4000. Here is their website: Ioline Crystal Press Motif Maker Features

John, 
Call the company as sunndayz suggested but if you just want to know the cost then you can use the search feature at the top of the page and search DAS. There are a few post on this system and some gave the cost for what they paid for their system.

Katrina


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Depending on your selection...you will spend from $3000 to $3500...assuming you already have the cutter... If you PM me with your phone number...I will have you contacted by DAS


----------



## jge (Oct 7, 2008)

I think DAS is scared to make contact as I'm in Africa, and mentioned that I would like to resell these units as there is a market here for them, but no matter, after 4 weeks of sending emails and faxes, I can see that they have no interest, so I will move on..................

My company has been distributing American heat presses, Printers, transfer papers and even sublimation inks for more than 10 years, so not all US companies are so short sighted as DAS seems to be.................


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

JOhn , there is another machine out , I will recieve mine this week, and I will private message you my report on it,, I believe the software will be sold separeate from the machines as well.
so hang tight and i will get back to you once i have tested it.
Sandy jo


----------



## lisagriff (Sep 9, 2008)

sjidohair said:


> JOhn , there is another machine out , I will recieve mine this week, and I will private message you my report on it,, I believe the software will be sold separeate from the machines as well.
> so hang tight and i will get back to you once i have tested it.
> Sandy jo


I am just getting into this and am trying to figure out all of my options between systems and available software packages. I did see the DAS system this weekend in Indianapolis and do already have Smart Designer, but am not sure I would want to get their Rhinestone System yet. I would be very interested in what software you are referring to - or would this be the Eagle something-or-other machine I read about you getting on another thread?


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Lisa, this thread is the ASC software that comes with the falcon or eagle,, 
Lisa use what you are comfortable with, we have lots of systems out there, they re all different for different techniques..
and they are all good.The ASC software fits into my life,, maybe not eveyones.
keep doing your research
and let us know what you decide.
I have worked with Das
R-wear and am now looking for a few others,, 
to play with.
Sandy Jo


----------



## jge (Oct 7, 2008)

I've given up on das, and now just use R-wear + Coreldraw + a Roland GX-24 vinyl cutter + sandblast vinyl (thick).

The process is extremely simple, easy to use, and above all really cheap to get into. 

R-wear and Coreldraw cost nothing, as opposed to the DAS software which costs an arm and 2 legs..........


----------

